# Unexpected Twins!



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

I was cleaning my canister filters out today and found a pair of fry! I have them seperated from the main tank right now in a jar (the lid is off). All of the pet stores are closed now so I can't go get a small fry tank or floating fry holder for the main tanks. I'm not really sure which fish had the fry. Either it was the Golden Wonder Killi's or my Austrailian Rainbows as those are the only paired fish I have in the tank. I do have some single rainbows but as far as I know they don't reproduce between types of rainbows. Does anyone know if this is possible? Having never breeded nor even trying to breed my fish, what should I have for a fry setup? Will a fry net inside the main tank be enough for a while? Also, how do I feed these? I crushed up part of an algea wafer for now. I figured it was better than nothing.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Depends on how big they are! A fry net will certainly improve the fry's chances and you could feed them insuforia, egg yolk or I'd suggest fish food designed for fry that many LFS stock.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Rainbow fry are really tiny. I have had them appear in tanks, but only super heavily planted ones as they start out too small for the usual foods. They will easily and readily crossbreed between species. 
The golden wonders are a more likely suspect - they are easier to breed and have larger, tougher fry.


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea after looking closer today they look like Killi's. They both survived the night so I'll se how long I can keep them alive. Just waiting for the wife to get home from work so I can get something better to put them in.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot of killis don't eat their fry, but Aplocheilus lineatus eats everything. In the wild, the fry hatch away from the parents (no parental care) and stay high in the surface vegetation and in streambank vegetation that trails in the water. The adults don't pay any special attention to them.
In a tank, the Golden Wonder is a prowling bored predator, always looking for something to do. Depending on how large the adults are, they will take a juvenile of half an inch or maybe a touch more. They'll attack their own more often than they do bottom oriented fish, as they hunt the surface first and foremost. The young also hunt the surface. You have a fish that desperately wants bugs to fall into your tank and is wired to smack at surface movement...

It would be fun to raise the young though. You could go to the hardware - here they have 5 gallon opaque to clear plastic bins for 5 bucks. You need a cover that allows air in (but these fish jump), but in clean water with good food, they grow very fast.


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

We bought a $5 fry net and I have it suspended in the tank with the parents. I have some floating fake plants for cover for now. If these survive and I find more I may set up a dedicated tank for fry somewhere. Until then I'm just seeing how things go. For now they are protected from the other fish. I bought some Hikari first bites to feed them for now.


----------

